

Show HN: Simple bookmarklet to look up words - adlq
https://code.google.com/p/vocabulite/

======
adlq
This sure was an interesting first JavaScript project. It turned out harder
than I expected, but I've learnt a lot, from JavaScript/jQuery basics to free
dictionary APIs and JSONP format.

Obviously, there is still work to be done, but this is a basic functional
bookmarklet. The goal will be to fix some bugs to enable it on as many
websites as possible. Also, there are many ways to expand this (translation,
more dictionaires, ...), but it obviously depends on available free APIs.

I'd love to hear some feedback from you (especially on speed, compatibility
and user-friendliness)!

